# Vacation Snafu



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Not lookin for any sympathy, but, just wanted to update my status. 1st let me say, I/we are safely back home here in KY after a month, and a very good time with the new Grnd baby's birth, and visit with my kids and Grndkiddos. While in Kansas, I got rear-ended while sitting at a stop light. Glad to be alive.!. With me driving, and my Daughter and her 6-day old baby boy was in the back seat of my '03 Ford Escape. (we were all buckled in). As I came to a stop at a red light, and the same mili-second my eyes met my rear view mirror, this guy plowed into us, we hit the car in front of us, which deployed both air-bags…....In the blink of an eye, our lives could have stopped, and my truck is totaled. I am so thankful that my Daughter and new baby both seem to be fine, thanks to a good baby seat, seat belts, airbags, and a highly safety rated Ford Escape. Had we been in the Focus that I traded for this Escape, I believe we all would have been in much worse condition, or, maybe even dead. I am happy to be home. I'll be more happy to get out and play in the shop. (after the stiff-neck wears off). Thnks for lettin me vent. 



























Whatever the driver was doin, he was NOT paying attention to what he was doing. Be safe out there, because you unfortunately have to always watch out for the "other-guy"


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I guess what he was doing. Hope he has insurance. Very glad you and your family are doing well.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Holy crap Roger! What a horrible thing! What did the guy that ran into have to say for himself??

So happy you all are OK. I am sure that was so traumatic for all of you. And with the new baby! My goodness!

Thanks for checking in with us. Sorry for the bad ending to your nice visit, but there is a lot to be thankful for. (((HUGS))) Sheila


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

O man, I am so glad you are ok! Hits like that can really mess you up. Keep an eye on yourself and your daughter and grandbaby. Get help if anything feels off!

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## slotman (Sep 3, 2011)

Glad your ok!


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Just glad you, your daughter and new grandson are all okay.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Not good. Glad everyone is OK.


----------



## oakwood (Sep 25, 2012)

Glad that it turned out ok. I heard it can be proven through the cell phone company if the individual was texting etc at the time of impact. Not sure but I believe they keep records. Just a suggestion should there be any problems with claims. Glad no one got seriously hurt.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Glad all is well, and everyone is OK!!!

I have an '03 Mazda Tribute, a cute UTE, built on the same Ford Escape platform. When vehicle shopping in'06, I wanted to upgrade to feartures like, 4WD & towing package, but highest on my list were airbags!!! I just hope it is a feature that I NEVER need!

Does/did your Escape have side impact airbags??? That is the next upgrade for me!!!

Congrats on the new grandchild! I'm glad you all are around to experience life!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry it happened ZZ. Glad everyone was OK.
The roads have become very dangerous places as drivers nowadays don't take being in charge of a potential dangerous machine is their prime responsibility. The driver was probably eating, drinking, on the cell, checking their GPS, watching TV or adjusting personal vanity settings.
I once passed a guy playing a violin, I was stunned.

Again so glad that none of you were hurt.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Glad everybody is ok Roger…..


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Glad it was only the car that got damaged, Roger, and everyone is safe.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow…you and your family are lucky. Follow up in the next days and weeks to come. Whiplash doesn't always show its symtoms right away. Get yourself or family member in for treatment if any symtoms occur. I've heard and read that any car seat should be replaced when involved in a collision. If true, replace the car seat. Keep us posted


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

YIKES ! As said above, I'm also glad you guys are all ok.
And congrats on the new g-baby


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Good to hear it was not worse. As said already, pay attention to that stiff neck and have it looked at if it's not gettin' better.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

WOW! What a terrifying incident that must of been. I'm so glad you and your family came through this ok. My wife won't let me forget to put my belt on. Glad you and your family had all that safety equipment in place! 
keep an eye one eveyrone over the next few weeks. Problems show up later sometimes.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm glad this will just be a story to tell the Grandbaby in later life. Hope you are back in the shop at full steam soon.


----------



## grandpaj (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear this but thank the good Lord your all okay.


----------



## 49bill (Oct 13, 2010)

Roger, glad everyone is okay that could have been a lot worst. Thank ! God the baby wasn't hurt hope everyone will recover from this accident that I'm sure could have been avoided. I'm glad you can vent with us on lumberjocks, I'm affraid I would have vented on the persons head that run into the back of you.


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Roger, So glad you and your family are alright! 
Take it slow for a few days, those muscles take a little time to heal!!
Glad your back! and safe!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your accident Roger. I'm glad that none of you got badly hurt. In Norway we call that 'luck in the bad luck'. My son in Sweden got banged into while sitting at a stop sign. Luckily nobody got hurt. His almost brand new car has been in the shop for a month now and he won't be getting it back for another 3 weeks. The woman driver who hit him called her husband to pick her up. When he arrived he said "The same place as your wreck last year!" I hope your guy was insured.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

*Most importantly is that everyone is OK*. Sorry about your vehicle…it is replacable.
It is awful how many *idiots* are driving that don't have the common sense or intelligence to realize how important it is to pay attention and just drive….


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Holy Toledo. So glad everyone is okay, but make sure to take care of the grey matter between the ears also.

All the best,
Sandra


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

Stuff happens Roger, we're all glad that you and yours were not seriously harmed. For you, I recommend physical therapy - a warm shop and a "cold one"


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I was rear-ended while riding in a Focus. There was just the driver and me, and the car sacrificed itself honorably, but I think I can confirm that if there had been a back seat passenger, he/she would have been seriously hurt. Both of the adjustments on the front seats - fore/aft and recline - were stripped. Completely trashed. That means that those seats would have intruded very suddenly into the backseater's leg space.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Good God!

Yes! Y'all were being helped by all of your Guardian Angels!

Thank God & His Angels…

Glad Y'all are OK!

Thank you for the update…

God Bless Y'all…


----------



## revieck (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank God it was'nt a Mack truck!... Good to hear everyone is OK… Roger, next time you see that grandbaby, you give him, or her, a hug for all us JumberJocks!!


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome home safe and sound Roger !


----------



## Diggerjacks (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello Roger

Most importantly is that everyone is OK. 
Sorry about your car

I hope that this episode is the last after the problem with your E mail address and this accident

The show must go on and continue to make some fantastic wood projects


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank God that none of you were hurt. glad you had traded away the Focus,


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

Roger, 
Glad you are ok.
I think you should do the repair in black walnut with purple heart inlay.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank Heavens no one got seriously hurt Roger!
Watch out for the other guy indeed, but "watching out" doesn't keep you from being struck by idjits… :-(


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Nasty whack in the back Roger. Lets hope none of you have any after affects.


----------



## UncleStumpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I have an 8 year old Escape - by choice - and am doing everything in my power to keep it. 4WD and a good ol' V-6. I've had a zillion cars in my time, but this one is my favorite. So glad it protected you and yours!


----------



## UncleStumpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hah! I just saw the post from PASs. What a great idea! What ELSE would a woodworker do?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnks everyone. I appreciate all the well wishes and thoughts. I am very thankful, for sure. I did like some o the quirkee posts here. It did cheer me up. I will pay attention to any "odd" pains, etc. in the days to come. I am so ready for a few cold ones. Wish everyone a very safe, and happy weekend…....what's left of it.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Roger,
I just came upon this post. I am so glad to hear that everyone is OK. I am sorry that you had this happen to you.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

That sucks Roger but at least ya'll are OK. I probably would have been injured in the ensueing fight if someone rearended me with the grandbabies in the car!


----------



## BigJerryWayne (Aug 23, 2012)

Glad everyone is alright.


----------



## NatalieM (Jan 6, 2013)

Roger,
What an adventure! Congratulations on the baby and what a fun time you must have had.

So worry it ended with such a scare! I hope you daughter is not too traumatized. Glad to hear all are fine. I"ll chime in with the others who say, take that whiplash seriously, don't be a tough guy about it.

Glad you're back!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

That ruins the whole trip…

Glad you and familly got out ok.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm glad y'all are not seriously hurt. Soak that sore neck in beer, on the inside , for a few days.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Holly cow old man. I am glad everyone is fine. Damn Roger!


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow Roger, really glad you and your family are ok. People are so dam concerned with texting, etc. that this kind of irresponsible thing happens more than it should.

Take care and best of luck getting everything taken care of. I think a steady dose of ice cream will make a good remedy for dealing with the depression of the wrecked truck!....lol. Glad everyone is ok.

All the best,

Joe


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank GOD Roger .
Hope you and your family are doing well and all the best for the future and any hidden injuries .
Hate when this happens and I escaped a head on just recently on a icy road when some one ran a red light .
Glad to see you here and live to tell about it .


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Glad u and your family are ok, car accidents can be horrible.


----------



## scrollingmom (Aug 27, 2011)

Glad you and your family are okay Roger. Hope your next visit is smoother. Nothing like being home!


----------

